# Northern Mich 2020 Fall Travel



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

Anybody planning travel to the U. P., or Northern Lower in Sept or Oct and having trouble making reservations?

I will begin reservation efforts soon and will be considering Campgrounds (“Full Service” state or private), or Hotel’s/Motel’s, or air b n b’s. Haven’t been traveling this year and Just curious what to expect given the obvious and not so obvious COVID travel considerations. What’s working this year, what’s not? Any heads-up will be appreciated.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

No issues this summer with a VRBO in northwest lower Michigan.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

UP State Parks are mostly full until October.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

No state parks up there have full serve that I know of. Only 4-6 in the whole state does.


----------



## Barothy (Jan 17, 2007)

Currently watching the Great Lake vessels pass by at a campground at the Soo. The campground is full. Heading West tomorrow to Grand Marais where the campground is first-come first-served, no reservations. After that, I have found out today, that the campground I planned on in Bruce Crossing is now closed for the year due to covid-19. I'm waiting on a return call for the campground in Bergland to see if they are still open. I would certainly call ahead.


----------



## Matt24324 (Aug 2, 2009)

MyBritt&Me said:


> Anybody planning travel to the U. P., or Northern Lower in Sept or Oct and having trouble making reservations?
> 
> I will begin reservation efforts soon and will be considering Campgrounds (“Full Service” state or private), or Hotel’s/Motel’s, or air b n b’s. Haven’t been traveling this year and Just curious what to expect given the obvious and not so obvious COVID travel considerations. What’s working this year, what’s not? Any heads-up will be appreciated.


I think wilderness state park has full hook up sites now. We stayed in the west loop of the park 3 weeks ago and had a good time.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

I would stick to the state forest campgrounds- but they might be affected as well. Heard it was like the second coming of Christ up there this summer. No thanks. Ruins the magic


----------



## Barothy (Jan 17, 2007)

Just a follow-up from post #5. The campground in Grand Marais is filling up completely every night so far. This time one year ago it was almost half-empty.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

It been a crazy summer. Just read an article about how rescues are way up in the porkies. Everybody is escaping the cities.


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

Barothy said:


> Just a follow-up from post #5. The campground in Grand Marais is filling up completely every night so far. This time one year ago it was almost half-empty.



In Grand Marais, are your referring to the Burt Township - Woodland Park? 

So if I understand correctly, don’t bother calling ahead to reserve at Woodland Park, if it is first come – first served. (First come meaning - in line in person at the park, early A.M.?)

I’ve been there a hand full of times in the past years, but don’t recall Woodland Park / Grand Marais being filled up before the 4th of July or after Labor Day. Must be the carryover COVID shut down affect.

I appreciate the heads-up !


----------



## Barothy (Jan 17, 2007)

You are correct, Woodland Park. No reservations first come - first serve. Office opens at 9:00. We arrived on Thursday and it was full Thursday night, Friday night and Saturday night. Now tonight there are plenty of open spots.

When you arrive find an empty site that you like, park your rig in the site, and then go to the office to pay for it. Just make sure the paper tag on the site post has expired as someone in a motorhome may be out looking at fall colors and will be back to park it when they are done. Most often the park lady will ride around and pull all the tags that expire that day.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Crazy busy up there last weekend. Even the state forest campgrounds were full.


----------



## Barothy (Jan 17, 2007)

Back home in lower Michigan now. Stayed in Bergland in the township park after leaving Grand Marais for a couple of nights then moved on to Ironwood. Wanted to stay at Little Girls Point but that was completely booked so we stayed at Curry Park in Ironwood. We did enjoy going to the top of Copper Peak and viewing the fall colors. We had no problems getting a site at both Gladstone Bay Campground and Burt Lake State Park for the return trip home. Compared to previous trips to the U.P. in the Fall things were busier, hopefully that is good news for the U.P. economy.


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

Barothy said:


> Back home in lower Michigan now. Stayed in Bergland in the township park after leaving Grand Marais for a couple of nights then moved on to Ironwood. Wanted to stay at Little Girls Point but that was completely booked so we stayed at Curry Park in Ironwood. We did enjoy going to the top of Copper Peak and viewing the fall colors. We had no problems getting a site at both Gladstone Bay Campground and Burt Lake State Park for the return trip home. Compared to previous trips to the U.P. in the Fall things were busier, hopefully that is good news for the U.P. economy.



Sounds like you had a good camping trip during the prime color season. Yes, more crowed this year, but it’s always beneficial and self serving to keep our travel dollars in the U.P. / Michigan economy. 

So considering the crowds and all your stops and stays, better to call ahead (?), or just wing it and keep traveling to your next destination with a “Plan B” in mind? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Barothy (Jan 17, 2007)

I would just "wing it" with plan "B" in mind. The popular places were crowded (Aune Osborne, Woodland Park, Little Girl's Point) but the smaller places (Bergland township, Curry Park and Gladstone Bay) had plenty of room.


----------

